# Can you ID this gun?



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well unfortunately I don't have a picture of the gun so my description is the only thing to go by. Basically my friend just inherited his grandfathers old S&W revolver and he doesn't know anything about it. All I can tell you is that it is nickel plated, 5 shot, .38 spl, double/single action, around a 3in barrel, and the serial number on the bottom of the grip is J506298. It looks to be a pretty old gun but it is in great condition. I will try to get a picture of it. Can anyone tell me anything about this gun? What model, when it was made,etc? Thanks for the help.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

It should have the model number on it unless it's pre 1960 or so. It sounds like a J frame but as usual, I could be wrong. Check over at the Smith and Wesson forum and find out for sure. You'll even find out when it was made from the serial no.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Take the grips off and open the gun like you are going to load it. Note all of the numbers and letters you see (and where they are), including the front and rear of the cylinder.

You can also call S&W at 1-800-331-0852, give them the serial number and see what they can tell you.


----------

